# Piraya at my local fish store?



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw this at the LFS today, its called a red belly, for 9 bucks. but RBPs dont have red above the lateral line? 
its about 2.5-3.5"

is this a piraya?
sorry for the crappy pic, it was with my phone, and i didnt want them to see me taking the pic.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

some natts do have red above the lateral line, a couple of mine have a bit of red that goes up beyond the lateral line. frank had mentioned a couple months ago that some of the natts from the rio araguaia have very intense red coloration and the flames that resemble a piraya. i would say that is just a natt with a ton of color, it would look good in your tank


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

look like redz to me


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

RBP with very nice colors.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Reds, very nice reds







Piraya have their yellowish/orange color all the way to the back right before the fins.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> Reds, very nice reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! Natts with very nice coloring, if you can see they have red in their eyes and that's a dead give away that they're natts.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey nick, are you gonna buy some?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, im going to buy one tomorrow i think, didnt have enough time to properly acclimate him today.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> yeah, im going to buy one tomorrow i think, didnt have enough time to properly acclimate him today.


lucky you, i wish i was close enough to grab a couple


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice lookin reds, I would buy some if i was around there!


----------

